# Wasatch front extended?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I have my own spots i hunt but have not been to them yet. I was just wondering if you are finding the deer at really high elevations or all over?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've seen them in weird places. Usually within decent range of water, but in offbeat areas that I wouldn't normally associate as prime deer habitat. Rocky rough areas, that are near impossible to get across without setting off all the alarms. I've also been seeing a LOT more moose than in past years. So far the fewest I've seen in one evening is 3.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Any other help would be great im going out this weekend. High or low?


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

There is no snow up there, so I would say that the deer are both high and low. I would go to the spot that has had the most amount of deer in the past.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They are all spread out this year. The forage has been awesome. Unfortunately hunting water has never been a very productive way for me. The deer don’t have to water every day and when they do they usually do it at night. At least that’s what the trail cameras are saying. Most of the deer you will be hunting will be somewhere in between the summer and winter grounds. This means in the trees. You won’t be able to spot them from afar and you won’t be able to sneak on them because of the thick brush. So I would say give it up. Those hills are just too tuff to keep hiking them.  

Just kidding keep it up the deer are where the deer are. You will just have to take a hike and find them. They can be so unpredictable this time of year because of the pressure. Good luck
but if it were me I would get away from any trails and sneak as good as you can, "Having elf feet has helped me get around quietly." Also hunt by yourself because your odds will go way up when you dont have your buddy to talk to.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> They are all spread out this year. The forage has been awesome. Unfortunately hunting water has never been a very productive way for me. The deer don't have to water every day and when they do they usually do it at night. At least that's what the trail cameras are saying. Most of the deer you will be hunting will be somewhere in between the summer and winter grounds. This means in the trees. You won't be able to spot them from afar and you won't be able to sneak on them because of the thick brush. So I would say give it up. Those hills are just too tuff to keep hiking them.
> 
> Just kidding keep it up the deer are where the deer are. You will just have to take a hike and find them. They can be so unpredictable this time of year because of the pressure. Good luck
> but if it were me I would get away from any trails and sneak as good as you can, "Having elf feet has helped me get around quietly." *Also hunt by yourself because your odds will go way up when you dont have your buddy to talk to.*


Great advice. I don't think most people realize how hunting together can detract from harvesting deer.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The best time to hunt the Extended archery unit is during the EXTENDED ARCHERY SEASON. You can hunt it year round but those deer are smart and hard to find as most of the terrain is scrub oak. I could glass my spot from the road and not a dang thing right now, but when the leaves fall and the snow flies, i will spot 100s of deer all over the place.
I would take advantage of the many areas in the general season and leave the wasatch Extended for the rutt. The best part of the extended is you can hunt the rutt and you can spot tons of deer. You will have a great advantage if you wait until November.
Good luck!


----------

